# Growing with Tomcat



## Tomcat22 (Apr 2, 2022)

Hey guys, so gonna get my journal started. A little info about my grows.
I have a 2x4 and 2x2 for Veg. And a 3x3 for Flower. 
Lights: 3x3- Sunraise QB 2000, 2x4-MaxiSun PB 2000 and Bloomspect SS1000, 2x2- Enjoyield1000w LED
Coast of Maine Platinum Growers Mix
Top dressed with Build a soil craft blend and worm castings.
Water and Recharge (Every 2 watering's) only


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

Welcome! Anxious to see your grow as it progresses.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 2, 2022)

First up some older harvests.


Hippie420 said:


> Welcome! Anxious to see your grow as it progresses.


Thank you.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Welcome! Anxious to see your grow as it progresses.


Thank you


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 2, 2022)

First up some old harvests.
TTRS




W2


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 2, 2022)

Oreoz Clone.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 2, 2022)

This is a tester of a cross I did of Maui Glue (Maui Wowie x Gorilla Glue) x London Pound Cake. Cling it King Kake.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 2, 2022)

Doing a small 10 plant hunt of the King Kake right now. Started with 12. 7/10 got re potted today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2022)

We have a Bud of the Month contest every month. 


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/april-2022-bud-picture-of-the-month-entries.80719/#post-1169675
		

Read the rules, pic your favorite pic, and good luck!


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 2, 2022)

And in the flower tent I have a 9lb punch and a purple Punch s1.

9lb Punch Day 20 of flower


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 2, 2022)

These are purple Punch s1. This was taken a week ago. On day 56 of flower. Today is day 63 gonna let her go another week. Will post an updated pic later


----------



## spunom (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice plants homie!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 2, 2022)

Pretty plants


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 2, 2022)

Welcome Tomcat22.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 2, 2022)

Welcome aboard

looks like you have your plants dialed in


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 2, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> These are purple Punch s1. This was taken a week ago. On day 56 of flower. Today is day 63 gonna let her go another week. Will post an updated pic laterView attachment 292397
> View attachment 292398
> View attachment 292399
> View attachment 292400


Sticky icky. Look at those trichomes. Very nice.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 2, 2022)

As promised newer pics of purple Punch s1.


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)

Welcome aboard the Passion my friend.
Make sure you enter the Bud Of The Month Contest and have a little fun.
Your flowers look awesome. Great job.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 3, 2022)

And another. . I take lots of pics to help keep track. Probably another week on the whole plant and maybe some stahhered harvest in between.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

I have had good luck getting purple varieties to ‘purple up’ by keeping the tent on the cool side during the last few weeks of bloom(others have said that is what promotes good color-not my idea). My tent would get into the low to mid 60’s with lights out. Nice looking work by the way. You have things dialed in nicely. I have grown Mimosa which has Purple Punch genetics in it. Very nice smoke.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have had good luck getting purple varieties to ‘purple up’ by keeping the tent on the cool side during the last few weeks of bloom(others have said that is what promotes good color-not my idea). My tent would get into the low to mid 60’s with lights out. Nice looking work by the way. You have things dialed in nicely. I have grown Mimosa which has Purple Punch genetics in it. Very nice smoke.


I keep my Temps between 70 and 75. Have just gotten lucky with the fades


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> I keep my Temps between 70 and 75. Have just gotten lucky with the fades


I don’t think it was luck. You have skills.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 4, 2022)

This is Gorilla Mittens ( GG4 x Pure Michigan) from my buddy Freak Genetics. She is in flower to sex. If she is a girl gonna put in a 3 gallon and take clones. Once rooted flip back to flower.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 4, 2022)

I love to here everybody's way of cloning. For me I stay organic and I use an Aloe Vera plant and root riot. So far I have had about 95% success.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> I love to here everybody's way of cloning. For me I stay organic and I use an Aloe Vera plant and root riot. So far I have had about 95% success.


Aloe Vera plant and root riot is the jam for clones  they love the combination. That’s my go to cloning combo too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Hummmm, never tried that before and i have a huge Aloe Vera plant at my disposal. Learn something new every day.

Cloning Cannabis With Aloe – Why It Works And How To Do It - Herbies (herbiesheadshop.com)




Aloe vera is a* powerful, organic alternative to synthetic cloning solutions*. The chemical makeup of aloe vera gel includes saponin, a natural wetting agent, and it’s also packed with enzymes and amino acids that help plants root more successfully.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hummmm, never tried that before and i have a huge Aloe Vera plant at my disposal. Learn something new every day.
> 
> 
> Aloe vera is a* powerful, organic alternative to synthetic cloning solutions*. The chemical makeup of aloe vera gel includes saponin, a natural wetting agent, and it’s also packed with enzymes and amino acids that help plants root more successfully.


Oh yea I love it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hummmm, never tried that before and i have a huge Aloe Vera plant at my disposal. Learn something new every day.
> 
> 
> Aloe vera is a* powerful, organic alternative to synthetic cloning solutions*. The chemical makeup of aloe vera gel includes saponin, a natural wetting agent, and it’s also packed with enzymes and amino acids that help plants root more successfully.


Yes tried this my first time on clones and have been using it since. You have to blender your aloe meat first put a little down the hole and on your stem, no scaring needed. The root riots work really nice. Tried them with my last clones every one rooted up nice And much cleaner than in peat pots which I used the first couple rounds


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

This guy says its a myth. Says and shows on the video that the plant will do it all on its on just as good.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes tried this my first time on clones and have been using it since. You have to blender your aloe meat first put a little down the hole and on your stem, no scaring needed. The root riots work really nice. Tried them with my last clones every one rooted up nice And much cleaner than in peat pots which I used the first couple rounds


I don't blend. Just dip the stem I'm the Aloe leaf for a couple minutes


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This guy says its a myth. Says and shows on the video that the plant will do it all on its on just as good.



Seems like he is doing alot. Why not just dop in aloe and straight to root riot I wonder


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> I don't blend. Just dip the stem I'm the Aloe leaf for a couple minutes


Ok, I’ve never tried dippin’


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> Seems like he is doing alot. Why not just dop in aloe and straight to root riot I wonder


I drop aloe in the root riot too. I usually have plenty thanks to that aloe plant grandma left me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This guy says its a myth. Says and shows on the video that the plant will do it all on its on just as good.



I’ve tried rooting in a glass of water with extras I had. I think they would live forever in the water beautiful and green but no roots even after two months. Never tried just slipping on in the root riot with nothing but my guess it would work. Those root riots really hug up good to even the tiniest of clones.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Ive had clones root in just water many times. Works better if they have a bubbler in the water though.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

I made a spray setup. It's just a plastic storage box with holes cut in the top to fit the little foam inserts with a PVC rack that has the little spray nozzles in it hooked to a cheap Harbor Freight water pump on a timer. Straight well water, too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive had clones root in just water many times. Works better if they have a bubbler in the water though.


I had no bubbler


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 4, 2022)

Have a question for you guys, like i said before I am doing my first actual pheno hunt of my own strain. Would you all grow them out in 1 gallons and take cuts or move to 3 gallon and take cuts?


----------



## Flower (Apr 4, 2022)

Everything looks great. Awesome looking grows.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 4, 2022)

Meant to post these. Kink Kake dried and curing


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 4, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 4, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 5, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> Have a question for you guys, like i said before I am doing my first actual pheno hunt of my own strain. Would you all grow them out in 1 gallons and take cuts or move to 3 gallon and take cuts?


3 if you can.  Right?  I mean why not?


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 5, 2022)

True. Hmmmm time to start using the 2x2 qgain


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 5, 2022)

Started the staggered harvest on the Purple Punch


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 5, 2022)

Sorry for all the pics. I did some rearranging  last night. Turned on my big light in veg. The 9 in the front are my King Kake. The 3 in solo cups are wedding Crasher and the bigger 4 in the back are White Spur (Slurty3 x White Runtz


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

enjoy that purple punch harvest!


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 5, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> Sorry for all the pics. I did some rearranging  last night. Turned on my big light in veg. The 9 in the front are my King Kake. The 3 in solo cups are wedding Crasher and the bigger 4 in the back are White Spur (Slurty3 x White RuntzView attachment 292797


Pot porn is always appreciated. After all, that's what this site is all about.

I like Sativas, but those fat leaved little Indica heavy plants are down right cute.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 6, 2022)

So I have a problem. I live popping seeds. Now some may say that is definitely not a problem, but when you  are not sure where you are gonna put everything it's a problem. Luckily I helped a buddy start growing and he has plenty of room . . I need youballs help deciding what's next. I already dropped all 9 of the Grapestomper Og Bx. Pics and choices next couple posts


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 6, 2022)

White Spur- Lone Star Genetics
Crumble Cake- Blood and Fire Genetics
90 Micron-Bloom Seed Co
Bloom Testers
Flapjacks x Watermelon Delight- Freak Genetics
Wedding Crasher- Demonic Genetics


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 6, 2022)

Mandarin Cookies x purple punch- Demonic
Pre nup piss- Blood and Fire
Jungle Grapes F2- Malanalli


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 6, 2022)

Player Cake- Blood and Fire
Birthday Cake x Gmo Runtz- Demonic 
Dosi Dos x Mendo Purps-Demonic


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 8, 2022)

The hunt goes on. Decided to move these under the Big light in the 4x2 and probably flower them in there also. This is day 16 and they are loving the big light.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Nice looking plants bro.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 8, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 9, 2022)

Tomorrow starts week 4 for this 9lb punch girl. Smells amazing and covered in frost


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> Meant to post these. Kink Kake dried and curingView attachment 292756
> View attachment 292757


Need that scratch and sniff app on those nice buds


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

Looks great.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 9, 2022)

Got the right shaped leaves, too. Love a Sativa/Sativa dominate plant.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 10, 2022)

So I never chose what strain to grow the other day, so today I did something that might make my wife divorce me. .
18/24 on a other King Kake hunt. Let's go.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

More pretty Sativas for me to drool about?


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> More pretty Sativas for me to drool about?


Now you have me curious as to the percentages of indica/saliva in them


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 10, 2022)

London Pound Cake is 70/30
Gorilla Glue is 60/40
Maui Wowie is 20/80


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

Pound Cake to get up and boogie, Wowie for a peaceful nite, and Glue somewhere in the middle. Nice!


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 10, 2022)

I liked that funky fruit smell from the last king kake. But want something different. Not sure what yet but I will when I see and smell it. Hopefully  more than 1


----------



## boo (Apr 10, 2022)

a friend texted me a pic of the pure michigan just last night, what do you know about that strain tom...his appears to be black with gobs of trichs all over it...


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 10, 2022)

A good friend of mine Frimpong from Freak Genetics has been working with her for a while.  He is releasing his line of PM crosses including PM F2


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

Where are they located, or who carries their gear? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 10, 2022)

He is working g F3s and F4s of it. This is the F3


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 10, 2022)

Dcseedexchange.com


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 10, 2022)

He is the one who gave me the MauiWowie seeds used for king kake and I have known him since before he really started breeding. I test for him sometimes but not in awhile


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 10, 2022)

Pure Michigan line dros 4/20


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 12, 2022)

How about some root porn. So I have 4 unknown girls that I forgot to label that I put in flower to  sex. This girl was 1st to show. She got put into a 3 gallon and back to veg for a week


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> How about some root porn. So I have 4 unknown girls that I forgot to label that I put in flower to  sex. This girl was 1st to show. She got put into a 3 gallon and back to veg for a weekView attachment 293641
> View attachment 293642


You only plan to veg her for a week? Nice Roos plant looks good too


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You only plan to veg her for a week? Nice Roos plant looks good too


May go longer. No time constraints


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 13, 2022)

King Kake Day 22 of veg. Looking good. Have only topped one so far


----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2022)

Good work Tom


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 16, 2022)

Couple of updates. Today has been the first day un about a week I got  to a actually got to spend any real time in the garden. These King Kake girls got topped for the 1st time today. 


⁸


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 16, 2022)

The 3 girls down front are left to right : 2x White Spur and 1 Wedding Crasher. Luckily I labeled the cup. . Finally out of the Solo cups. The girl in the back has become an experiment


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 16, 2022)

Plants look health Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 17, 2022)

I know you guys are probably tired of me and my pictures.  Here is 9lb punch. Today is day 35 of flower. She is starting to fade


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> I know you guys are probably tired of me and my pictures.  Here is 9lb punch. Today is day 35 of flower. She is starting to fadeView attachment 294082
> View attachment 294083
> View attachment 294084
> View attachment 294085
> ...


I’m not tired of the pictures. Those flowers are nice. Good luck with finishing them up. My clones are in week 5 and fattening up but leaves aren’t as pretty as they were in veg. I guess it’s the buds that matter at this point and they are looking pretty nice and starting to get smelly too. I love that smell when I first open the tent in my small utility room. It doesn’t take long for that scent to fill the house up even with the door closed to the house. Happy Easter and good luck  looking forward to your next pics.


----------



## stepheneking (Apr 17, 2022)

Very nice grow Tomcat! Love the pictures! Happy Easter!


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m not tired of the pictures. Those flowers are nice. Good luck with finishing them up. My clones are in week 5 and fattening up but leaves aren’t as pretty as they were in veg. I guess it’s the buds that matter at this point and they are looking pretty nice and starting to get smelly too. I love that smell when I first open the tent in my small utility room. It doesn’t take long for that scent to fill the house up even with the door closed to the house. Happy Easter and good luck  looking forward to your next pics.


Thank you for the words. I can't find  your  journal. Walking into my bedroom is like walking on a tropical island. It smells wonderful


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 17, 2022)

stepheneking said:


> Very nice grow Tomcat! Love the pictures! Happy Easter!


Thank you


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter Everyone


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 17, 2022)

We never get tired of bud porn. That's what this site is all about.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> Thank you for the words. I can't find  your  journal. Walking into my bedroom is like walking on a tropical island. It smells wonderful


Actually, I never understood how to do a journal. I guess I could start one but don’t know where to start  I post pics now and then but mostly when I’m looking for advice from experienced growers here.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Actually, I never understood how to do a journal. I guess I could start one but don’t know where to start  I post pics now and then but mostly when I’m looking for advice from experienced growers here.


Got ya


----------



## boo (Apr 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Actually, I never understood how to do a journal. I guess I could start one but don’t know where to start  I post pics now and then but mostly when I’m looking for advice from experienced growers here.


I've always had a thread about what's in my world and my flowers, boo's world is the one I have here at the passion...y'all enjoy your easter...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

boo said:


> I've always had a thread about what's in my world and my flowers, boo's world is the one I have here at the passion...y'all enjoy your easter...


Maybe I’ll figure out how to start one boo. I like coming to your world. My world would be far less exciting tho…. momma just left from dinner. Now it’s buzz time before dog walk to walk off some of that food. Hope your Easter was good too


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 19, 2022)

@SubmarineGirl thank you for reminding me to let this girl veg for longer than another week. She showed sex this morning and got  topped again. I moved the King kake to flower  to sex them so she gonna veg until I see what I have


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 19, 2022)

King Kake in flower to be sexed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> @SubmarineGirl thank you for reminding me to let this girl veg for longer than another week. She showed sex this morning and got  topped again. I moved the King kake to flower  to sex them so she gonna veg until I see what I haveView attachment 294282
> View attachment 294283
> View attachment 294284
> View attachment 294285


Your plants look real nice. You are doing something right


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Your plants look real nice. You are doing something right


Thank you. Still lots of mistakes. Lots of learning to do


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 19, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> Thank you. Still lots of mistakes. Lots of learning to do


Of course. It’s good not to know everything tho… keep learning like the rest of us


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 24, 2022)

It's been a very long week. Yesterday was lot's better. Girls are doing great. 9lb Punch Day 42. Jinxproof says it's a 59-64 day strain. I can definitely see her being done in 2 weeks if not less


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 24, 2022)

King Kake hunt going strong. Today is Day 5 since flipping them to sex. No signs just yet but they are getting there. Excuse the soil on the floor. Gonna sweep tonight


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2022)

Nice job brother.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 29, 2022)

And the hunt is heating up. So far as I can see 4 are showing sex  and they are all female. I'm sure there are at least 1 boy. The boys  get their own house. Girls are going back in veg and cloned


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 29, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> And the hunt is heating up. So far as I can see 4 are showing sex  and they are all female. I'm sure there are at least 1 boy. The boys  get their own house. Girls are going back in veg and cloned


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 29, 2022)

Looking good, Mr. Cat! Can't wait to see 'em all budded out.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 30, 2022)

Final Tally on the King Kake hunt:
5 Kings



4 Queens



Now the hunt truly begins


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 30, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> Final Tally on the King Kake hunt:
> 5 KingsView attachment 295519
> 
> 4 QueensView attachment 295520
> ...






are you planning on making seeds?


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 30, 2022)

Yes. I am keeping the boys in 1 gallon pots in flower for pollen collection.


----------



## Tomcat22 (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm gonna cline all the girls and gonna take 1 clone from each and pollinate each one and grow out the others


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 1, 2022)

9pb Punch Day 49 of flower. Gonna give another 7-10 days


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 2, 2022)

2 Very different phenos of White Spur (Slurty3 x White Runtz) being sexed


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 2, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> 2 Very different phenos of White Spur (Slurty3 x White Runtz) being sexedView attachment 295691


Lonestar Genetics. If I am not mistaken the Slurty3 is the PCG cut. (Cowboy)


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> 9pb Punch Day 49 of flower. Gonna give another 7-10 daysView attachment 295597
> View attachment 295598
> View attachment 295599
> View attachment 295600
> ...





dayum!

I just got a woodie


what does that beauty smell like?


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dayum!
> 
> I just got a woodie
> 
> ...


Tropical punch


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 4, 2022)

So all of my girls are sleeping and I am bored. When I get bored I want to drop seeds. I need to do something to keep me from doing that, so I am gonna give you guys a fun riddle. Just a little boredom fun.


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 4, 2022)

LET'S GO

WHAT COMES ONCE IN A MINUTE, TWICE IN A MOMENT BUT NEVER IN A THOUSAND YEARS. 

Pm me your answers. No answers posted here. Once someone has guessed the answer I will post it here


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 4, 2022)

So we have a winner. Congrats @oldfogey8.
The answe is "M"


----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

looks like you're killin it tom...nice work...


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 4, 2022)

Riddle #2.

HOW CAN THE NUMBER 4 BE HALF OF 5?

Good luck


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 5, 2022)

9lb punch tester


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 5, 2022)

So I was off on the King/Queen count. As you can see the 5 still on 1 gallon pots are flowering also. If I really got 9/9 females out of regular seeds that is crazy


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 5, 2022)

Decided  just gonna let the White Spur girls go.


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 7, 2022)

So the White Spurs are showing sex. 1 girl 1 boy. Gonna make some seeds.. The shorter one is the boy.


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 7, 2022)

And the wedding Crasher is most definitely a boy. Gonna collect some pollen


----------



## WeedHopper (May 7, 2022)

Time for seeds. Should be a good harvest.


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

Welcome Tomcat22 your plants are yummy have Fun.


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> @SubmarineGirl thank you for reminding me to let this girl veg for longer than another week. She showed sex this morning and got  topped again. I moved the King kake to flower  to sex them so she gonna veg until I see what I haveView attachment 294282
> View attachment 294283
> View attachment 294284
> View attachment 294285



Just love your pictures Tomcat22


----------



## ness (May 7, 2022)

Enjoyed your thread.  Don't forget to join in on the BUD OF THE MONTH.  good luck


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> This guy says its a myth. Says and shows on the video that the plant will do it all on its on just as good.



I have rooted clone cuts by cutting them at angle, putting in wet vermiculite in solo cup.  They either died or didnt.  Those that didnt grew roots. Likely not the best way, but I was just trying it.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have rooted clone cuts by cutting them at angle, putting in wet vermiculite in solo cup.  They either died or didnt.  Those that didnt grew roots. Likely not the best way, but I was just trying it.
> 
> Bubba


I used aloe plant for my last three sets of clones. All rooted very well especially after I started using the root riot plugs


----------



## gmo (May 7, 2022)

Very nice @Tomcat22 great photos!


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 10, 2022)

Test nurse from the plant punch. She definitely has that mano-ish smell. Smoke report coming soon


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 10, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> Test nurse from the plant punch. She definitely has that mano-ish smell. Smoke report coming soonView attachment 296390
> View attachment 296391
> Nugs


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

Good work Tomcat.


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 10, 2022)

Smoke report: 
Oh my smells the same as when she was growing when smoked. Very mango/papaya with a smooth  back end.
As far as the high, real mellow. I smoked a blunt before coming to work and I know my eyes are open but they don't feel  like it. Can't wait for this girl to cure


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 12, 2022)

So I know we all love the bud pictures, but here is a little something different. The shorter one is White Spur and the taller is Wedding Crasher.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

That plant is the Dirk Diggler of cannabis. Impressive.


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That plant is the Dirk Diggler of cannabis. Impressive.


Thank you


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

I can feel my hay fever kicking in just looking at that picture. BTW-bees love cannabis pollen. When I have had males outside, bees swarm the flowers and it seems like the pollen calms them down. I could work on the plants, collecting pollen, and they wouldn’t bother me. I know you can grow outside but just thought that was a ‘fun fact’.


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 12, 2022)

Meant to update you guys on the King Kake  hunt earlier but got busy at work.
These are the 5 that I thought were boys. They are actually growing faster than the other 4. These are in 1 gallon pots. Didn't take clones of these but I may reveal one or 2


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 12, 2022)

Here are the other 4. A little behind but definitely filling in more than the others. I cloned these


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 12, 2022)

White Spur girl that I didn't top. She is gonna be put in with the WS male to fully seed her.


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 15, 2022)

King Kake hunt. 
3gallon
















1 Gallon




The girl in the middle of the 1st picture is white spur. Moving to the baby making area later today


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 15, 2022)

1 gallon girls having issues probably because of the small pots. But curious how they pull through


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 15, 2022)

Looking back these girls are on day 16 of flower


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 18, 2022)

These girls are growing alot slower thank the other 5


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2022)

The slow ones look healthy


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 18, 2022)

Yep. They are alot more saliva leaning, but pic #1 and 4 have very nice node spacing . All of these are cloned so I can run them a couple times


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> The slow ones look healthy


Pic #1 has trichs forming on all the leaves around the buds all the way to the tips


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> Pic #1 has trichs forming on all the leaves around the buds all the way to the tips




more trichomes is a good thing but not necessarily an indication of potency , just means more oil and or keef


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 18, 2022)

Yea I know just curious on her looks


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 24, 2022)

White Spur girl. Didn't pollinate her. She is on day 25. She is starting to fade a little. All the edges on the edges are getting purple


----------



## bigsur51 (May 24, 2022)

your plants look healthy


----------



## Tomcat22 (May 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> your plants look healthy


I think I finally got my ratios down as far as top dressing and what I add during transplant. Still may have to adjust from time to time


----------



## bigsur51 (May 24, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> I think I finally got my ratios down as far as top dressing and what I add during transplant. Still may have to adjust from time to time




yep , each plant will be different


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2022)

looking good brother Tom.


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

hey tom, where'd you disappear to...


----------



## Tomcat22 (Aug 2, 2022)

boo said:


> hey tom, where'd you disappear to...


Hey Boo I still around. Had a tough stretch in life but things are better


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

just checking brother, life has a tendency to be like that...


----------



## Tomcat22 (Aug 2, 2022)

This is what I have going on. All jut flipped 2 


days ago


----------



## Tomcat22 (Aug 2, 2022)

Tomcat22 said:


> This is what I have going on. All jut flipped 2 View attachment 304907
> days ago


There are a couple Cherry Kool Aid from Freak Genetics
Pure Michighan F4 from Greak genetics 
Slackers from Esos seeds


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Nice gear.


----------

